# Wanted: Hoyt Contender Elite



## nicovl0604 (Dec 4, 2008)

i do have one of the bows you are looking for...
Hoyt Contender Elite in Black Out, 
XT 2000 
50-60 # 
set to 55# 
Cam &1/2 plus 
RH 
draw set at 32,75" 

bought in june 2010 

arrowrest NAP Quiktune 3000 

not more than 50 arrow shot

mail me if you like pics.

POR


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks but I'm only interested in bows that are currently in South Africa.


----------



## wayneo (Nov 30, 2009)

need 45 lb and 24 1/5 draw - can your be adjusted to that


----------

